# Another 06 opal & questions



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

Here is my replacement for my one year old bike that hit by a driver who didn't have auto insurance and even driver's license. Anyway, as a mountain biker, I couldn't justify myself spending a lot of money (for me) on a road bike, but I am very gald that I did. 









Here is my question. There is a gap between the head tube and the headset race. I tried to press it down but had no luck. Is it normal for an (Orbea) road bike?









Last stupid question. Does anybody use a wireless computer? If so, what brand / model? I have an old Cateye wire computer and would like to try a wireless one if it works as good as a wire one. Any comments will be helpful. Thanks,


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

I've noticed the same very small gap on my Orca and don't think it's an issue.

I use a Polar S725, but it may be a bit more than you want if you just need a computer.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Opal w/ VDO MC 1.0 +*

I have a new opal, with the same headset gap issue also. Hoping it's not an issue.

I have a VDO MC 1.0 + cyclocomputer and like it a lot. I ride hills and wanted the altimeter function. Although I'm an excruciatingly slow climber, now I have the stats to back it up! No heart rate or cadence functions, but it's a clean, wireless install. I have the stem mount which i prefer over a bar mount. They run about $140-$150 depending on where you find them. I've had it for a year and find it's fully reliable.


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

no gap on mine. i would e-mail orbea to make sure. The shop that built my bike is crazy anal about every little thing. 
[email protected]


----------



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for the replys guys. I will check both the Polar and the VDO. BTW, I emailed Orbea regarding the gap and will post here once they reply.


----------



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

Here is what Orbea said, "From what I can tell of your headset top cap it is perfectly normal. The gap you are referring to—the distance between the top of the headset cup and the bottom of the FSA carbon bearing cover is more of a tolerance designed by the headset manufacturer to ensure that there is no contact with the headtube (creating friction and marring the finish). While different headset manufacturers may have a small variance in the visible gap, I doubt there is any real difference in the effects of the elements (wind and rain will still find a way in)."


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

That's good to hear, mtbroadie. Orbea has always been very responsive to questions.


----------



## coxcc (Apr 15, 2006)

*which wireless computer to go with*

I too have a brand new Opal (absolutely amazing bike) and am trying to decide which wireless computer to go with. I've heard good and bad things about just about every computer on the market. I am considering either the Cateye double wireless or one of the Polar CS double wireless combos. I've heard more than a few people who own one or the other that say they both work well but eat batteries much faster than a normal wired unit. Interestingly, as I understand it the Polar HR-cycle computers (the CS models) require that you ship the transmitter back to Polar for a battery change which I would find annoying. For that reason I am probably going with the Cateye HR200DW. I've always used Cateye computers on my other bikes and have never had any issues, and at least with this battery eater I can change out the batteries myself.

My 2 cents.


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

I posted the same question regarding computers this week under the general forum and found the the Cateye Micro Wireless was the most popular for the cost. I got three on ebay for 29.99 each........the best pricing.

I have a 2007 opal on its way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## velorider4 (Aug 5, 2006)

i just got my 07 blue opal with 07 chorus. The coolest bike I have ever ridden.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Congrats. Hope you put many fast fun miles on yours. I have absolutly fallen head over heals in love with mine. I am sure you will too. Post a pic. I would love to see some good hi quality pics of the new paint jobs!


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

rollinrob said:


> Congrats. Hope you put many fast fun miles on yours. I have absolutly fallen head over heals in love with mine. I am sure you will too. Post a pic. I would love to see some good hi quality pics of the new paint jobs!



It should be done being built by the end of the week. I will post pics


----------



## velorider4 (Aug 5, 2006)

hey rollinrob how do i attach pics? How do i resize them so i can post them


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

velorider4 said:


> i just got my 07 blue opal with 07 chorus. The coolest bike I have ever ridden.


Who did you get the 07 chorus from? That stuff isn't supposed to be available for another month or so.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you do a search for 2007 Chorus, you will find a couple of places that have it in stock. One of the mis Lickbike.com. I was looking for the 2007 Record Hubs last night, and ran into other places that are selling the 2007 Chorus stuff already. Building my new bike is going to take months waiting for the parts to become available, ordering them, and waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## chainwheelfrank (Jul 11, 2006)

The 06 Opal is a sweet ride, you will love it. I rode an Orange Dura-ace Opal with Ksryium SL's for a year now. Super stiff climbing bike but without all the vibrations.

As far as computers go, I would recommend the Mavic ES wireless. All the neccessary functions and they never have problems.

The gap, don't worry about it, all the races and spacers are in right. Ride with confidence.
--Frank


----------

